# I need my DC pals.....



## wasabi (Oct 5, 2005)

I was just diagnosed with a serious illness. I go for a cat scan Saturday to determine how bad it is. Please say a prayer for me. Aloha, Linda


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 5, 2005)

Wasabi, that really stinks.  Think positively, modern medicine is working wonders these days.

My thoughts are with you through this.


----------



## luvs (Oct 5, 2005)

wasabi.... i don't know what to say except for that i am praying for you and that i want nothing more than for you to be okay. i'm so sorry.


----------



## wasabi (Oct 5, 2005)

Thank you Andy and Luvs. I want to share this with you to show how I love you guys. I got the results on Monday, and this is this first time I have shed tears. I tried to be strong in front of hubby and family but you guys helped me cry. Thank you, I needed to do that.  Linda


----------



## corazon (Oct 5, 2005)

Sending you the warmest thoughts!  Hopefully, this was caught early and all will turn out well for you.  You are in our hearts, Wasabi!


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 5, 2005)

{{{{{{wasabi!!!}}}}}

I'm sending you lots of virtual love and support!  We're here any time you need to vent and cry--just remember it's OK to do so.  We love you!!!


----------



## Alix (Oct 5, 2005)

wasabi, praying for strength for you and wisdom for the Drs. Hang in there and vent to us anytime. Thats what family is for.


----------



## licia (Oct 5, 2005)

I will certainly say a prayer for you also.  Perhaps it will turn out much better than you think.  Let us know.


----------



## jkath (Oct 5, 2005)

Your name is being taped to my computer, so I'll remember to keep you in my prayers often! I wish I had something wise to say, to make it all better. I really wish I could just give you a real hug. I'm here for you, my friend.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 5, 2005)

Wasabi - prayers going out to you from the other side of the US.  If you need anything you know we are all here.  This may not be totally acurate but I'll do my best:

Ho'omaika'i 'oe


----------



## marmalady (Oct 5, 2005)

Wasabi, Thoughts and prayers for you; remember to take things one day at a time. (((((((HUGS)))))))


----------



## middie (Oct 5, 2005)

oh no wasabi. i don't know what to say right now.
just know you are in my heart and i will be saying
extra prayers for you every night until you get well.
i love you. we all love you, and we're here for you
whenever need be just to talk or a shoulder to cry on.
you just take care of yourself and keep us updated please !


----------



## htc (Oct 5, 2005)

Wasabi, I'm so sorry to hear that. Hopefully the scan will find nothing major. Keep us posted & you're in our thoughts!


----------



## pdswife (Oct 5, 2005)

Adding your name to my prayer list.  
Sending you hugs and smiles and good wishes.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 5, 2005)

Wasabi, the others have said it all I can only echo what they have said...I hope you know, you are very dear to all of us..I will kept you in my heart, thoughts and prayers...I too, as the other wish I could do or say something to make it better...Just know you are loved dearly by one and all..Hugs to you and may you be given the strength to deal with this til monday and beyond.
kadesma


----------



## Sandyj (Oct 5, 2005)

Wasabi - You are already in my thoughts (Goooooood vibes, Gooooooood wishes - do you feel them?), and prayers.  I love your sense of humour, and I've shared it with my friends and family, so actually......don't you know! You're internationally famous!
Love, SandyJ


----------



## KAYLINDA (Oct 5, 2005)

Bless you Wasabil and also all the doctors, nurses and technicians that you come in contact with that they might be guided to help you with a wonderful recovery.


----------



## crewsk (Oct 5, 2005)

Wasabi, my thoughts & prayers are with you! {{{BIG HUGS}}}


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Oct 5, 2005)

Im speechless. Wasabi. I dont know what to really say. Writing things over the internet isnt quite the same as words.

But this news has destroyed the good mood that I had. Obviously NOT your fault. Im very glad you shared it with all of us.
I want you to know how much we all love you.   Right now all I can do is pray. I WANT to help you. Whatever it is, lets beat it. I want you to know that our love is with you. We are going to put our heads and hearts together and do the best we can.


----------



## mrsmac (Oct 6, 2005)

All I can really do is echo the love and thoughs of those who have already posted. Hoping it will all go well for you.
Much love is being sent your way.


----------



## GB (Oct 6, 2005)

Wasabi I am so sorry to hear that. Please know you are in my thoughts. Stay strong and stay positive. No matter what, know that there are so many people here who love and care about you!!!


----------



## Raine (Oct 6, 2005)

Got the prayer wheel spinning for you!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 6, 2005)

Wasabi!!  I am crossing my fingers and toes that everything will turn out alright...  Believe in your strength, refuse to let the illness beat you down!!  I will be pumping out all the well-wishes that I can from the other side of the planet!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








luvs and hugs... Licia


----------



## mish (Oct 6, 2005)

We're here for you, Linda. I know you are a wise lady. Explore every avenue available to you. Your gift of laughter and quick wit is an asset in coping. A sense of humor, sometimes, can be the best medicine. Know that you are REALLY liked - big time.  Depending on the outcome, outside support groups can be helpful too. All my best wishes to you, kiddo.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 6, 2005)

[[[[[[[[[[[[*WASABI*]]]]]]]]]]]]


Pryaers for you, hon!


----------



## mudbug (Oct 6, 2005)

Don't let that great sense of humor go to waste on this one, seester.  Stay strong and know I'm thinking of you with much love.


----------



## SierraCook (Oct 6, 2005)

*Wasabi, I am so sorry. I wish that there was something I could do. Please don't keep your feelings inside. Share them with your family. That is what families are for. Keep up your great sense of humor. I will be thinking of you. Here are some flowers to brighten your day. *

*Hugs, SC *


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 7, 2005)

*Linda, you are truly in my thoughts and heart. From my soul to yours endless hugs, comfort and strength *


----------



## callie (Oct 7, 2005)

Linda, much love to you and my prayers are with you, too.  Cry when you need to, laugh when you can and try not to worry.  There are so many prayers being said on your behalf...


----------



## In the Kitchen (Oct 8, 2005)

*wasabi!*

You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Oct 8, 2005)

Wasabi, you have my thoughts and prayers!!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 8, 2005)

Wasabi;
I join the others and say that you are in my thoughts and prayers.  But my prayer is different.

I will not pray that all will be peachy for you.  For that's not what life is about.  And my will and wishes won't make everything better.  Lie isn't about wishes.  It is about learning, growing, overcoming obstacles, and thereby becoming stronger, as a person, as a soul.  Life is about learning to adapt to whatever comes our way, and about trusting our family, our freinds, and especially our spouses if we have them.  Life is about humility, being able to accept offered help, being able to ask for help, being able to lean on others, and sharing our own talents and strengths with others.

My prayer for you is that Heavenly Father grants to you the strength, wisdom, and courage to face whatever problems life throws your way.  If it is to be that you are to get well, then that is truly wonderful, and we will all be thankfull.  If it is to be that the future holds heartache, and fear, then take heart.  As you exercise your own faith, you will be given what you need, and that includes the courage to face and deal with whatever ailment aflicts you.  And I will still be thankfull.

Of course I hope your illness can be successfully treated, and that you can be returned to full health and vitality.  But my hopes mean little in the real world.  So I pray that whatever the future holds, you will be given the wisdom, strength, and courage to get through it.

That is what I want for you.  And I pray that wisdom will grace your husband, you family, and your doctor as well.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 8, 2005)

Linda (am I the only one who remembers you as Linaka?  ),

James (Maidrite) and I are praying for you and for your family, as this affects all of you.  Keep your family close to you right now, and know that you have a lot of people praying for you.

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite (Oct 8, 2005)

May the Heavens open up and Blessings Rain down on You, Our Love for you is Very Strong Linda. 

Feel the LOVE and a HUG from All of Us. Know "I AM " is by your side ALWAYS,........ and Maidrite not    far behind !     PRAYERS & LOVE 
VAYA CON DIOS James


----------



## amber (Oct 8, 2005)

Linda,

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.  Keep strong, think positive thoughts, and keep us posted.  

All best to you for a speedy recovery


----------



## tweedee (Oct 9, 2005)

wasabi,

      I'm saying a praer for you and hopefully all will go in your favor


----------



## cara (Oct 9, 2005)

my thoughts are with you and I hope you and your family will have the strenght to go trough whatever will come...


----------



## lindatooo (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm lighting a candle for you, Linda, 

I had the pleasure of listening to a speaker last week who was diagnosed with Parkinsons at 7 yrs old and told he would die because they didn't know how to treat it.  Then his life was saved due to an overdose of radiation resulting in horrible burns to his legs - he's had 44 surgeries and is due for another in two weeks.  He is a remarkable man.

A couple of thoughts he left with us:

The best day of your life is today - you're here.
The greatest handicap is fear.
The greatest mistake is giving up.
The worst bankruptcy is loss of enthusiasm.

Stay strong - we're all in your corner and we're here when you don't feel so strong to shore you up!

Linda2


----------



## In the Kitchen (Oct 10, 2005)

*lindatoo*

couple of thoughts he left with us:

The best day of your life is today - you're here.
The greatest handicap is fear.
The greatest mistake is giving up.
The worst bankruptcy is loss of enthusiasm.


Love the thoughts!  lindatoo, was he diagnosed at 7 or 70? Parkinsons is for elderly isn't it?  I am not trying to be critical here but I  would really like to know how old was this man?  Anyway thanks for sharing his thoughts.  They do help to enocourage.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Oct 10, 2005)

you have alot of folks praying for you here including me.


----------



## lindatooo (Oct 11, 2005)

Kitchen he said he was diagnosed at age 7 - yes parkinsons is usually an elderly disease, that's why they said they had no treatment for him.  He looks to be in his 40s now.  Remarkable man.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Oct 12, 2005)

Oh Wasabi.....I'm sorry to hear this.  I haven't been on for a little while so I just saw this.  You know your in my prayers.  Stay strong! Love Sizz!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Oct 12, 2005)

*lindatooo*



			
				lindatooo said:
			
		

> Kitchen he said he was diagnosed at age 7 - yes parkinsons is usually an elderly disease, that's why they said they had no treatment for him.  He looks to be in his 40s now.  Remarkable man.


Thanks, I didn't know for sure  what the age which makes a difference.  Being 7 is really unusual.  I appreciate you letting me know.  At the same time, so sorry to know that he was so young.  We never know what life will bring us.  Have to keep faith and hope we can accept whatever it does bring.  Person should count their blessings.


----------

